# 7520 4wheel drive speeds



## dolphin7 (Oct 31, 2021)

friend just bought a 1972 7520 syncro / it has two shift levers that say I and II and Hi Low so in my opinion this gives each gear 4 speeds / example 3rd gear has I and II and High Low / am I correct??
thx
steve ruppert


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Steve,

I think you are correct. Attached below is the tractordata.com transmission page for a 7520. Check if this correlates with your thinking:

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/5/9/1590-john-deere-7520-transmission.html


----------



## dolphin7 (Oct 31, 2021)

thx!!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

dolphin7 said:


> friend just bought a 1972 7520 syncro / it has two shift levers that say I and II and Hi Low so in my opinion this gives each gear 4 speeds / example 3rd gear has I and II and High Low / am I correct??
> thx
> steve ruppert



I am a little confused on your post, if he has a 1972 model then it is not a 7520, they didn't make them until 2003......Looking at the tractor data page for the 7520 looks like it has about the same as the old quad-range transmissions were.....No high low just A through D range with 4 gears in each range.......I don't see anything about what you are talking about for an option for the 7520


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

unsquidly
sixbales chose incorrect 7520 on Tractpordata site. The following links are for the correct 7520. Shame on JD engineers for duplicating model #S. I always thought it was unique that the famous model 4020 model # wasn't duplicated by JD engineers.
TractorData.com John Deere 7520 tractor information





TractorData.com John Deere 7520 tractor transmission information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> unsquidly
> sixbales chose incorrect 7520 on Tractpordata site. The following links are for the correct 7520. Shame on JD engineers for duplicating model #S. I always thought it was unique that the famous model 4020 model # wasn't duplicated by JD engineers.
> TractorData.com John Deere 7520 tractor information
> 
> ...



This makes way more sense.......LOL........I thought I knew all the old John Deere model series but, I guess not......We never had any articulated 4wd models on the farm so I am not up on those models of John Deere.......We had several models of the round cab 4XXX models, a couple of 4020 and a 6030


----------

